# Planes you don't normally see at airports



## mmmarvel

So yeah, we don't do commerical jets, we do other kinds of planes.





Uh, you don't see this plane, it doesn't exist, it's not here, never mind, nothing to see, move on!

Yup, it's a high flying spy plane.

Here is a closer picture of it's engine.





This plane is called the Guppy.  I've thrown in a couple pictures to help keep it's scale in mind.  I have watched in fly and you find yourself just shaking your head and trying to figure out how it stays air born.


----------



## cda

have seen the guppy,

the other one is old!!!!!!   WB-57F


----------



## Gregg Harris

I do not know how to post it but last week a 747 jumbo jet "Dreamlifter" landed at a small airport in Wichita and part of the town was shut down to allow for safety while it lifted off from the short runway.


----------



## cda

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> I do not know how to post it but last week a 747 jumbo jet "Dreamlifter" landed at a small airport in Wichita and part of the town was shut down to allow for safety while it lifted off from the short runway.


Yep

One of those oops

Lucky they brought in some pilots that knew how to fly the plane and get it off the ground


----------



## mmmarvel

cda said:
			
		

> have seen the guppy, the other one is old!!!!!!   WB-57F


There are actually TWO of the spy planes that come and go from my airport.  The one pictured has the NASA logo on the tail, the other one (which was here today) has no markings on the tail and I suspect none on the wings either.


----------



## north star

*= * = * =*

The 747 that landed in Wichita by mistake.

*http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304607104579211142064667958*

*http://www.kake.com/home/headlines/Boeing-jet-lands-at-Jabara-Airport-232781081.html*

Thanks ***mmmarvel*** for the pics. and the post !

*= * = * =*


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/firefightingplanes/

http://www.wimp.com/fliesnarrow/


----------



## RJJ

Great shots!


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/extremeparaglider/


----------



## Wayne

Re: Planes you don't normally see at airports

I work for an airport and here are my contributions. I like taking pictures of unusual planes.


----------



## steveray

I GET IT!....Ichabod CRANE!....Took me a second....


----------



## Builder Bob

Wayne said:
			
		

> I work for an airport and here are my contributions. I like taking pictures of unusual planes.


I am not sure, but the first plane looks almost as a Russian manufacture........ An An -124 perhaps?


----------



## Alias

hehehe...... Ichabod Crane........  someone has a sense of humor.  :lol:

Sue


----------



## cda

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> I am not sure, but the first plane looks almost as a Russian manufacture........ An An -124 perhaps?


That is what I read on the side

Kind of a C-5 knock off


----------



## cda

http://0.tqn.com/d/dc/1/0/O/n/1/C-5A_Transport.jpg


----------



## jpranch

Check this out. I get to use the ICC corporate jet this week!!! Woo Hoo!!!

View attachment 990


Post script: By the way we do not have a corp jet. I thought that perhaps somebody might mistake my poor attempt at levity for something else. Keep warm everybody!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 990


/monthly_2014_01/572953d0b6e84_CorpJet.jpg.088f81845372f1865cd79ccd560e9c30.jpg


----------



## cda

jpranch said:
			
		

> Check this out. I get to use the ICC corporate jet this week!!! Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post script: By the way we do not have a corp jet. I thought that perhaps somebody might mistake my poor attempt at levity for something else. Keep warm everybody!


Glad ICC finally moved into modern aviation, don't want them to behind the times


----------



## Wayne

Re: Planes you don't normally see at airports

Some more fun photos.











That's me in front of AF1.






I was so close that the rotor wash was intense.


----------



## jpranch

Wayne, wheres the security people for Air Force One??? Just wondering?


----------



## Wayne

Re: Planes you don't normally see at airports



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> Wayne, wheres the security people for Air Force One??? Just wondering?


Just the other side of the plane. There's a red rope just behind me that I can't cross or I'll risk getting shot. Off camera a local cop is also watching me. My security clearance allows me to get only this close which incidentally is the closest the local cop can get too.


----------



## conarb

Wayne:

How many planes come in with Air Force 1?  The president is constantly coming into SFO to collect money from the tech industry, traffic is tied up all over Silicon Valley while he solicits money, to carry his fleet of limousines and carry all his staff I have to wonder how many planes come in and if they are all 747s?


----------



## Wayne

Re: Planes you don't normally see at airports

Usually it's AF1 and a C5.  The cargo plane will come several days before with the vehicles and Secret Service staff.  Interestingly the backup plane will land at the nearby Air Force base.

It messes up traffic when a president comes. The tour operators hate it because they can't fly helicopters or planes to the Grand Canyon anytime during the days of the visit.  It's tough for us too because all construction comes to a halt as well.  I got stuck on the tarmac once when Bush flew in.  About fifteen minutes out from landing all vehicle traffic on the tarmac must "freeze" until the president leaves the property.  I sat there for an hour once ten feet from an exit gate.


----------



## cda

And the helicopters and the press plane


----------



## conarb

Thanks Wayne, I always wonder because all I see is Air Force One coming in yet I know there are at least two others and you have confirmed that and explained why I don't see three planes coming in.  I sit in traffic unable to do my work while I see my tax dollars being burned up supporting political causes, I don't care which party the President belongs to but don't want to pay a President to panhandle and stop commerce in the process, they all ought to sit in the damn White House and do the job they are being paid to do.


----------



## Wayne

Re: Planes you don't normally see at airports

I won't get too far for fear of getting political but I've seen both parties use it for gain. I will say it is a majestic sight to see it land and take off. It'll take off quicker than any plane I've seen except a small jet or fighter plane.  One time I saw it only use less than one half of the runway to take off.  That plane has a lot of power. It's not a normal 747.


----------



## mark handler

Figures provided FactCheck.org by the Air Force's 89th Airlift Wing show that Obama traveled less on Air Force One  than President George W. Bush did

http://www.factcheck.org/2011/07/the-traveling-president/


----------



## Francis Vineyard

"If the President travels in his second term at the same pace he did throughout his first, he will have spent 190 days abroad during his time in the Oval Office. That would put him behind only George W. Bush and Bill Clinton as the most-traveled two-term Presidents.

It is not unreasonable to expect that Obama’s time abroad will increase in his second term: Bush, Clinton, Reagan, and Eisenhower all traveled significantly more in their second terms than they did in their first four years. Clinton, the most-traveled President in history, nearly doubled his time outside the U.S., spending 80 days beyond the border in his first term and 153 in his second."

http://www.ntu.org/ntuf/ntuf-ib-166-up-in-the-air.html


----------



## cda

MM,

wake up, they snuck a small plane by you::

http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/science-environment/slideshow/NASA-jumbo-jet-on-move-in-Clear-Lake-84781.php


----------



## mmmarvel

cda said:
			
		

> MM,wake up, they snuck a small plane by you::
> 
> http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/science-environment/slideshow/NASA-jumbo-jet-on-move-in-Clear-Lake-84781.php


Actually, no they didn't.  In fact it was disassembled here at my airport (Ellington) and the disassembly took almost a year.  They were hampered by the government shutdown (I forget what name it had).  I've got some pictures of it before it left here on it's parade route.


----------



## cda

MM,

Have you been borrowing planes again





Kadena


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/remotecontrolled/


----------



## cda

Bill Dana another explorer

http://www.collectspace.com/news/news-050714a-obituary-bill-dana-pilot.html


----------



## cda

MMM

 You are not updating us

http://m.mysanantonio.com/neighborhood/bayarea/article/Space-Center-Houston-shuttle-5686009.php

http://spacecenter.org/look-up-in-the-sky/


----------



## Pcinspector1

The pres. flew into KC for some BarBQ and they were out of slaw! "What's a guy gotta do for some slaw?"


----------



## Paul Sweet

The world's largest biplane!


----------



## mark handler




----------



## mark handler




----------



## mark handler




----------



## mark handler

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> The world's largest biplane!


----------



## cda

mark handler said:
			
		

>


Love them, wish I could have seen one fly


----------



## cda

Other plane I would have loved to see have flown


----------



## mark handler

cda said:
			
		

> Love them, wish I could have seen one fly


I did when I was at Beal AFB


----------



## mark handler

Another interesting plane

TU-2S Dragon Lady high-altitude reconnaissance aircraft


----------



## MASSDRIVER

My best friend's parent's ranch is aligned with the runway on the south side of Beale. We grew up watching the SR every day, along with KC-135's and B-52 scrambles.

My other bestest friend's dad was the project and mission coordinator for the SR-71, Lt. Co. R.C. "Red" Winters. When we were kids the Pilots and R.O's would come over for dinner at Red's place and us dorky kids would not leave them alone. I have all sorts of coins and nick-nacks that have been at 85,000 El, and Mach 3.2+.

Before Red died from leukemia back when I was in my 20's, he had a great time telling us, in the hospital, what that plane would do, and where it's been.

It was one of his gifts to me and Bill as he knew what it meant to us.

Damn shame its gone.

Brent


----------



## ICE

mark handler said:
			
		

>


The amazing thing about this plane is that they knew what it would look like before they built it and did it anyway.


----------



## Msradell

mark handler said:
			
		

>


Too bad that aircraft never went into production and use!  It was probably the 2nd most radical aircraft ever designed after the SR 71.  Obviously, the terrible accident that destroyed one of the planes as well as a change playing was a terrible event but I never did understand why that event alone kept the development of the aircraft from proceeding.


----------



## cda

Msradell said:
			
		

> Too bad that aircraft never went into production and use!  It was probably the 2nd most radical aircraft ever designed after the SR 71.  Obviously, the terrible accident that destroyed one of the planes as well as a change playing was a terrible event but I never did understand why that event alone kept the development of the aircraft from proceeding.


It's brother

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Concorde+plane&h=865&w=1280&th=107&tw=160&fn=1110140.jpg&fs=257.7%20k&el=boss_pics_1&tu=http:%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DHN.607985992901987033%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D107%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.airliners.net%2Fphoto%2FBritish-Airways%2FAerospatiale-British-Aerospace-Concorde%2F1110140%2FL%2F&udata=941541874b5a114676ef9ac6a665cd8a&rid=LJLOKSMOOQPT&oiu=http:%2F%2Fcdn-www.airliners.net%2Faviation-photos%2Fphotos%2F0%2F4%2F1%2F1110140.jpg


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Msradell said:
			
		

> Too bad that aircraft never went into production and use!  It was probably the 2nd most radical aircraft ever designed after the SR 71.  Obviously, the terrible accident that destroyed one of the planes as well as a change playing was a terrible event but I never did understand why that event alone kept the development of the aircraft from proceeding.


In a word, "missiles".

At it's inception the only thing capable of interception and contact where manned interceptors. That changed as SAM technology came of age, and that's why the doctrine changed to low-level penetration at sub to trans-sonic speeds.

Along with that ballistic missile technology allowed a shorter strike time and a far more favorable chance of warhead delivery. Those factors put the nails in the coffin of the Valkrie.

Brent.


----------



## Builder Bob

The plane on top, twin engine mounted mid height on the wing appears to be a highly modified B-57 Canberra??


----------



## cda

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> The plane on top, twin engine mounted mid height on the wing appears to be a highly modified B-57 Canberra??


http://jsc-aircraft-ops.jsc.nasa.gov/wb57/brochure.html


----------



## cda

somewhat plane related:::

""""Dobson, an avid pilot, frequently soared through the skies of Corpus Christi pulling a WHATABURGER banner and dropping coupons for free Whataburgers. While flying Dobson realized the importance of eye-catching architecture and signage and liked the idea of being able to see his stores from the air. The orange and white striped A-frame building made its debut with the opening of Whataburger #24 in Odessa in 1961. Dobson's love of flying inspired the color scheme—orange and white are traditionally the colors used on many airport structures.""""

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/21/100354074_8d7773ffe5_z.jpg

http://www.tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/dgw02


----------



## cda

Saw Johnny R and his Mustang land in Lubbock once

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Johnny+Rutherford+P+51+mustang&h=237&w=301&th=125&tw=160&fn=99.jpg&fs=9.5%20k&el=boss_pics_2,boss_pics_1&tu=http:%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DHN.608027855966834254%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D125%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.mustangsmustangs.us%2Fp-51%2Fp51who%2Fp51whopage.php%3Fcase%3D99&udata=d46d9bc83b755e8784c2944ca3c616b9&rid=LELOKTNOROPK&oiu=http:%2F%2Fwww.mustangsmustangs.ws%2Fp-51%2Fp51who%2Fimages%2F99.jpg


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/fairchildpackplane/


----------



## cda

ICE said:
			
		

> http://www.wimp.com/fairchildpackplane/


That's a new concept I have never seen


----------



## fatboy

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrM39m22jH4


----------



## cda

Buildings not normally seen;;

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Moffett+Field%27s+Hangar+One+wiki&h=174&w=220&th=126&tw=160&fn=220px-Hangar_One_at_Moffett_Field_1963.jpg&fs=9.9%20k&el=boss_pics_2,boss_pics_1&tu=http:%2F%2Fts1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DHN.608016409955666312%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D126%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=https:%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FNUQ&udata=99e4618f505bf860dc547a9c58660171&rid=LHLOLPRLMMMN&oiu=http:%2F%2Fupload.wikimedia.org%2Fwikipedia%2Fcommons%2Fthumb%2F7%2F76%2FHangar_One_at_Moffett_Field_1963.jpg%2F220px-Hangar_One_at_Moffett_Field_1963.jpg

http://www.savehangarone.org

http://history.arc.nasa.gov/moffett.htm


----------



## cda

I know it has been a problem for awhile but if they take some of these planes and paint them with USA colors and fly them at the USA will we detect them in time??

http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/13/world/asia/china-stealth-fighter-analysis/index.html?c=homepage-t


----------



## Wayne

Re: Planes you don't normally see at airports



			
				cda said:
			
		

> I know it has been a problem for awhile but if they take some of these planes and paint them with USA colors and fly them at the USA will we detect them in time??http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/13/world/asia/china-stealth-fighter-analysis/index.html?c=homepage-t


Can they fake an encrypted transponder?


----------



## cda

check about three minutes in


----------



## cda

View attachment 1142


Aircraft related
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1142


/monthly_2015_02/image.jpg.3dc76dae65c40a4ff080017e2da086ad.jpg


----------



## cda

http://abcnews.go.com/US/west-virginia-landslide-swallows-house-forces-residents-evacuate/story?id=29610783

I would hate to land short at this one


----------



## mmmarvel

This past Saturday we had our Annual Aeros and Autos show at the small airport that I work at.  It is a charity event where the proceeds go to the Texas Lions Club Summer Camp and the Lone Star Veterans Association.  We had several planes (stationary, we don't fly at this event) and many show cars, with judging.  We also had a 1/2 mile drag (against the clock) that was run on a runway.  Oh and the girls from Twin Peaks (a restaurant) were there, they had a dunk tank going.


----------



## cda

O



			
				mmmarvel said:
			
		

> This past Saturday we had our Annual Aeros and Autos show at the small airport that I work at.  It is a charity event where the proceeds go to the Texas Lions Club Summer Camp and the Lone Star Veterans Association.  We had several planes (stationary, we don't fly at this event) and many show cars, with judging.  We also had a 1/2 mile drag (against the clock) that was run on a runway.  Oh and the girls from Twin Peaks (a restaurant) were there, they had a dunk tank going.


Hopefully not TP in Waco!!


----------



## jdfruit

Good to see warbirds & trainers that were current when I was in the Air Force. Couldn't quite tell from the photo whether the F4 was a D or G model but sure the T33 is a last series & F100 looks like a Nam light bomber.

The hot rods & performance cars are pretty cool as well.


----------



## ICE

The barefoot model looks to be early to mid 90's.


----------



## cda

http://www.gannett-cdn.com/360player/kr-player-1.2/blank.html?url=http://www.gannett-cdn.com/360videos/BLUE_ANGELS/BLUEANGELS1920x960xSHORT.mp4&config=video.xml&type=video&title=Experience%20the%20Blue%20Angels%20in%20360-degree%20video&desc=Climb%20aboard%20Blue%20Angel%204%20in%20the%20%22slot%22%20position.%20Situated%20at%20the%20back%20corner%20of%20the%20Angels'%20signature%20diamond%20formation,%20you'll%20see%20the%20F/A-18%20Hornets%20flying%20inches%20from%20each%20other%20as%20they%20execute%20breathtaking%20maneuvers.&splash=http://www.gannett-cdn.com/360videos/BLUE_ANGELS/BLUEANGELSTHUMB.jpg&url_ios=http://www.gannett-cdn.com/360videos/BLUE_ANGELS/BLUEANGELS1280x640xSHORTNOAUDIO.mp4%7Chttp://www.gannett-cdn.com/360videos/BLUE_ANGELS/BLUEANGELSAUDIOxSHORT.mp3&config_ios=video.xml&src=vod&nw=true

I think you need a phone to make it work better


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/daily/fairchildpackplane/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/daily/jetlanding/


----------



## cda

The US Military work day ::;


http://cnn.it/1WBUHWw




http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/06/americas/u-s-military-isis-mediterranean/index.html


----------



## cda

Runway, we don't need not stinkin runway,,


----------



## cda

Great recovery:::

http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/wond...ff-aircraft-carrier-during-landing/vi-BBucofS


----------



## Paul Sweet

I read somewhere that Navy pilots are supposed to land at full throttle so they can recover if something like this happens, and those that don't are called "whisperjets".


----------



## cda

Paul Sweet said:


> I read somewhere that Navy pilots are supposed to land at full throttle so they can recover if something like this happens, and those that don't are called "whisperjets".




Yep true

Just in case they miss


----------



## mtlogcabin

My Navy vet sent me the follow up

*Navy: Human Error to Blame for Cable Break That Injured Eight Sailors*
1.7K
54 comments






USS Eisenhower
The Virginian-Pilot | Jul 11, 2016 | by Courtney Mabeus
NORFOLK -- Navy investigators blamed human error and an improperly programmed valve for a March incident in which eight sailors were injured when a cable used to catch a landing E-2C Hawkeye snapped on the flight deck of the USS Dwight D. Eisenhower.

According to a Navy report obtained by The Virginian-Pilot through a Freedom of Information Act request, maintenance personnel missed at least one and possibly two "critical steps" while working on an engine that helps operate the carrier flight deck's cables, which are called cross deck pendants, after a previous landing.

As a result, the engine failed to slow the aircraft, instead causing the pendant to break "at or near" the Hawkeye's tailhook.

The Navy did not find evidence of willful dereliction of duty or negligence by the maintenance workers. The report said that while there was a "lack of procedural compliance" while troubleshooting an error code from a previous arrested landing, "the sailors involved reasonably believed they had properly and conscientiously completed the complicated procedure."

The Eisenhower Strike Group could not be reached for additional comment Friday. The strike group left Naval Station Norfolk on June 1 for a seven-month deployment and on June 28 began flying combat sorties in support of Operation Inherent Resolve from the eastern Mediterranean Sea, the Navy has said.

Cross deck pendants are 1 1/2-inch-thick steel wires that stretch across a carrier flight deck and are used to catch a landing aircraft's tailhook. The four pendants that cross an aircraft carrier's flight deck are placed at 20-foot intervals and can be used for up to 125 landings, or "traps."

The other system of cables is attached to the steam engines underneath the flight deck; they are called purchase cables.

Those cables pull a movable part of the engine that travels along greased skids and pushes a giant piston into a cylinder full of pressurized hydraulic fluid. The piston compresses the fluid, bringing the wire on the flight deck, and the aircraft, to a stop.

In the March 18 incident, personnel that were troubleshooting a fault code from a previous arrested landing with the Eisenhower's No. 4 arresting gear engine were using an approved Navy procedure when they missed steps that led them to misprogram a valve that controls the gear engine's pressure and energy absorption, according to the report.

But that procedure lacked warnings, other notations and wasn't "user friendly," Navy investigators found. As a result, while those personnel failed to comply with a "technically correct written procedure," the Navy found their error understandable because the procedure didn't explain the basis for its steps, lacked supervisory controls and "failed to warn users of the critical nature" of the valve's realignment.

As the Hawkeye snagged the No. 4 wire, its three-person crew first sensed normal deceleration followed by a loud bang. They "heard the tailhook re-contact the flight deck, and felt a shudder," the report said. They realized "something had happened" when the Hawkeye continued toward the end of the flight deck.

Video of the incident released by the Navy on Friday shows a harrowing few moments in which the aircraft disappears off the flight deck and reappears several seconds later. Crew members aboard the flight deck can be seen running. Two sections of the broken No. 4 pendant and purchase cable "recoiled sharply and backlashed," the report says.

Eight sailors suffered a variety of injuries, including a fractured ankle, wrist, pelvis and legs. One sailor received skull and facial fractures while another suffered a possible traumatic brain injury.

A C-2A Greyhound and an MH-60S Seahawk also received about $82,000 in damage, according to the report. At the time of the incident, the No. 4 cable had been trapped 16 times.

The report credits the "phenomenal airmanship" by the Hawkeye's crew. The plane landed safely at Norfolk Naval Station, where it is part of the Carrier Airborne Early Warning Squadron 123, or "Screwtops."

The Hawkeye is an early warning, turboprop aircraft used for command and control. It is recognizable by its 24-foot-diameter radar rotodome, a large disc attached to its upper fuselage.

A command investigation into the incident included recommendations for the development of additional controls for troubleshooting the carrier's aircraft recovery system as well as a review of the system's procedures to add necessary warnings, cautions and quality assurance.

It also included recommendations that Capt. Paul Spedero, commanding officer of the Ike, consider formal counseling, fitness evaluations, qualification removal, requalification or administrative actions for three others whose names were redacted.

___

_This article was written by Courtney Mabeus from The Virginian-Pilot and was legally licensed through the NewsCred publisher network._


----------



## cda

I have worked a little on arresting gears, land based

And just enough that I knew I did not want to be responsible for other people's lives, in that way.


----------



## conarb

The Sukhoi 30 can out fly and out maneuver anything we have.  Take a look at it *perform here*, See the Russian fighter plane doing a delicate solo dance at ground level. It is even more amazing when one realizes this is a deadly plane capable of supersonic speeds and dropping nuclear bombs and shooting down almost any fighter plane.  We better place nice with Vlad and not go trying to impose our International Codes on him.


----------



## cda

conarb said:


> The Sulhoi 30 can out fly and out maneuver anything we have.  Take a look at it *perform here*, See the Russian fighter plane doing a delicate solo dance at ground level. It is even more amazing when one realizes this is a deadly plane capable of supersonic speeds and dropping nuclear bombs and shooting down almost any fighter plane.  We better place nice with Vlad and not go trying to impose our International Codes on him.




Hum

Not sure if the 18 or 16 could not do the same thing???

Just wonder why someone would but that much stress on a plane??


And who decided to do it the first time?


After all they hacked to get the 18 diagrams.

They are almost equal, with a few differences between them 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sukhoi_Su-30

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_F/A-18E/F_Super_Hornet


----------



## ICE

That is incredible to watch...even more so with people standing close to the jet.


----------



## cda

ICE said:


> That is incredible to watch...even more so with people standing close to the jet.




Yep

Guess someone had a malfunction, one day, on take off or landing,,,

And found out it can stand on end, till they saved themselves.

But to purposely do it,,  not good, 
Even with zero level ejection seat, somehow you are going to wind up six feet under


----------



## TheCommish

OK,a new  navy ship





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153663498847583


----------



## cda

Does not look like a battleship to me!!!


Stealth before stealth was cool:::


https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...08_e2.jpg&sp=4b887a677d305b0c1d65844ed2bf51c6


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/airplane-flies-through-a-rogue-wave/


----------



## cda

Navy Aviator 

Perform miracles and live!!


----------



## cda

Humvee anyone??

Low mileage 

One war only

http://www.govplanet.com/jsp/s/search.ips?sm=0&l2=&c=3468&mf=1


----------



## conarb

Now CDA, that's not my model, while my title says it was made by AM General mine is a H2, much more refined, actually I'm taking it to the opera next week.  The last year of manufacturer, before the Greenie Weenies killed it, the H1 was called the H1 Alpha and is quite a car, *just look at the prices they are getting!*.

If we do have a revolution in this country you guys ought to pick them up at these low surplus prices.


----------



## mark handler

TheCommish said:


> OK,a new  navy ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153663498847583


----------



## cda

Not a plane link but close:::


http://www.topgear.com/car-news/video/watch-drag-racer-pulls-perfect-wheelie


----------



## cda

For one million a shot, you to get shoot this:::











http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...n-each/ar-AAk0XQS?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## cda

It snows in Santa Clara


http://abc7news.com/news/mysterious-foam-floods-martin-avenue-in-santa-clara/1614495/

http://abc7news.com/news/video-mountains-of-foam-flood-santa-clara-street/1614773/


----------



## Wayne

This was taken several years ago.   This plane comes here often but the first time I've had my picture taken with it


----------



## cda

"""If you're taking a lot of flak, it usually means you're above the target. Open the bomb bay doors."""


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Wayne said:


> This was taken several years ago.   This plane comes here often but the first time I've had my picture taken with it



Wayne, do you believe you could have your picture taken that close to Air Force One today?


----------



## cda

http://dallasinformer.com/201798/sp...ters-landing-for-expo-in-dallas-dallas-video/


----------



## Wayne

Nope.  The rope gets further away each presidency and even the local cops can't cross it.


----------



## cda

Not airport

But flying

Just out for a ride::::


http://www.fox4news.com/trending/239860851-story


----------



## cda

Not sure if this has been posted before

Blue Angels 360

Give it a minute or so to load


https://www.gannett-cdn.com/360player/kr-player-1.2/blank.html?url=https://www.gannett-cdn.com/360videos/BLUE_ANGELS/BLUEANGELS1920x960xSHORT.mp4&config=video.xml&type=video&title=Experience the Blue Angels in 360-degree video&desc=Climb aboard Blue Angel 4 in the "slot" position. Situated at the back corner of the Angels' signature diamond formation, you'll see the F/A-18 Hornets flying inches from each other as they execute breathtaking maneuvers.&splash=https://www.gannett-cdn.com/360videos/BLUE_ANGELS/BLUEANGELSTHUMB.jpg&url_ios=https://www.gannett-cdn.com/360videos/BLUE_ANGELS/BLUEANGELS1280x640xSHORTNOAUDIO.mp4|https://www.gannett-cdn.com/360videos/BLUE_ANGELS/BLUEANGELSAUDIOxSHORT.mp3&config_ios=video.xml&src=vod&nw=true


----------



## fatboy

Pretty cool, they are so big, it doesn't seem right for them to actually lift off..............





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154457453367895


----------



## cda

fatboy said:


> Pretty cool, they are so big, it doesn't seem right for them to actually lift off..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154457453367895




C-17

I use to work at a C-5 rehab base

Neat airplane also


----------



## fatboy

Yeah, C-5's in the air, taking off or landing, look like they are just hanging there........


----------



## steveray

Westover AFB in Chicopee MA...They replaced the C130s with the C5 galaxy in the 80s .....That shook some windows


----------



## cda

Love cat and mouse!!!

Just hope the USA is the cat that catches the mouse:::

Neat video::


https://sputniknews.com/military/201706211054836276-su-27-f-16-baltic-airspace-shoigu-video/


----------



## cda

Bad day at the office::


http://wavy.com/2017/06/23/accident-reported-involving-military-plane-at-ohio-air-show/


----------



## mark handler




----------



## ICE

https://www.wimp.com/


----------



## cda




----------



## mark handler

cda said:


>



HARTFORD, Conn.
Dad, son fight FAA over gun-firing, flame-throwing drones
See website
http://www.10tv.com/article/dad-son-fight-faa-over-gun-firing-flame-throwing-drones


----------



## cda

mark handler said:


> HARTFORD, Conn.
> Dad, son fight FAA over gun-firing, flame-throwing drones
> See website
> http://www.10tv.com/article/dad-son-fight-faa-over-gun-firing-flame-throwing-drones




Just can't have fun anymore.

What next mandatory seat belts in a car??


----------



## conarb

cda said:


> Just can't have fun anymore.
> 
> What next mandatory seat belts in a car??



No, wheelchair lifts in ancient *sailing ships*.


----------



## cda

Stealth train 
You do not hear it coming

You do not see it on radar


----------



## cda

Sorry MM,,

Could not resist 



FROM W President Donald Trump and First Lady arrive at Ellington Field Joint Reserve Base in Houston.Will tour Harvey devastation. Reply STOP to quit.


MM,,    Did you ask him a code question ???


----------



## cda

Your Military

At Work

and Play::





http://www.businessinsider.com/us-m...ry-7-after-returning-home-from-a-deployment-2


----------



## cda

Reminds me of the Spruce Goose::


https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/scienc...launch-marks-another-key-milestone-ncna851556


----------



## cda

Plane related

History stuff not taught to you in school::


https://www.timesunion.com/news/world/article/Wreckage-of-famed-US-World-War-II-carrier-12730899.php


----------



## cda

Dear Chief,

Here I set with pen in hand, writing about a stupid person::


http://abc7.com/video-2-helicopters-collide-at-pasadena-pd-heliport/3205803/


----------



## cda

Need a slightly used C-5???

And the B-52 keeps on flying!!!



https://www.abandonedamerica.us/c5-galaxy-sunset


----------



## cda

One of my top ten planes to see fly and walk through on the ground::::


Happy big 50!!

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/h...rplane/ar-AAzkj1G?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## fatboy

When I was at Lackland AFB for basic, one of them flew over to land at the base right next to us, when we were out on the drill field (taking a break fortunately).........so massive!

It seemed to be going so slow, and low, it was amazing that it was in the air, looked like it was just hanging there.


----------



## cda

fatboy said:


> When I was at Lackland AFB for basic, one of them flew over to land at the base right next to us, when we were out on the drill field (taking a break fortunately).........so massive!
> 
> It seemed to be going so slow, and low, it was amazing that it was in the air, looked like it was just hanging there.




I am also a Lackland trained fly boy,,,

And I came back as a fed firefighter at that base next to Lackland

Kelly, which is semi closed now, I think natl guard and Lackland control some of it


----------



## fatboy

Yup, Kelly, couldn't remember.


----------



## conarb

I've got a little buddy down the street, recently the Collings Foundation brought in a B-17, B-24, B-25, and P-51 so I took him down to play in the airplanes, here he is with a machine gun:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And here he is with some old man:


----------



## cda

I found ELVIS!!!!


----------



## Builder Bob

Looks like you found a gaggle of them!


----------



## Msradell

The New Generation "Beluga" got even bigger!
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/airbus-beluga-xl-new-design/index.html


----------



## cda

Talk about some double egg beater flying!!!

No way to practice for this.

You just are good!!!!

Give him a metal


----------



## TheCommish

skill


----------



## fatboy

WOWSER!!


----------



## ICE

I'm surprised that the pilot did that.  Probably got chewed out.


----------



## cda

http://spacecoastdaily.com/2018/07/...11-touched-down-on-moon-49-years-ago-june-20/


----------



## cda

Not sure I would do this to many times 



https://www.cnn.com/videos/travel/2018/07/20/cargo-plane-loop-the-loop-air-show-orig.cnn


----------



## cda

Not sure about this, seems like a bigger target than a Blackhawk 


https://www.wfaa.com/mobile/article...wk-now-its-testing-in-arlington/287-606326179


----------



## ADAguy

conarb said:


> The Sukhoi 30 can out fly and out maneuver anything we have.  Take a look at it *perform here*, See the Russian fighter plane doing a delicate solo dance at ground level. It is even more amazing when one realizes this is a deadly plane capable of supersonic speeds and dropping nuclear bombs and shooting down almost any fighter plane.  We better place nice with Vlad and not go trying to impose our International Codes on him.



Un frickking believeable, the piiot of the WWII trainer who crash landed on the 101 fwy yesterday and walked away could have used the 30.


----------



## cda

Ok you plane enthusiasts 

Watching the Clemson Alabama game

Was that a U-2 that did the flyover !!!


----------



## Msradell

cda said:


> Ok you plane enthusiasts
> 
> Watching the Clemson Alabama game
> 
> Was that a U-2 that did the flyover !!!


Yes it was.


----------



## cda

Thanks
The announcer was not clear


----------



## cda




----------



## cda

Cannot find any video of the cfp flyover


----------



## Pcinspector1

Old Japanese plane you don't see very often. You should always lay "D" Plane on "D" sides!


----------



## cda

Pcinspector1 said:


> Old Japanese plane you don't see very often. You should always lay "D" Plane on "D" sides!





Like


----------



## cda

Sunset on a contrail::


----------



## my250r11




----------



## my250r11

https://mentertained.com/50-unbelievable-scale-rc-jets/?v=2


----------



## cda

Stealth in the water


----------



## cda

Stealth in the water


----------



## cda




----------



## ADAguy

Video blocked?


----------



## cda

ADAguy said:


> Video blocked?




Darn NSA


----------



## cda




----------



## cda




----------



## cda

Road Trip::










https://theaviationist.com/2017/11/...icas-plane-spotting-jewel-at-risk-of-overuse/


----------



## cda

https://californiathroughmylens.com/father-crowley-overlook


----------



## cda

Pandion haliaetus

Or

Osprey


Civilian model


----------



## cda

Firefighting should not hurt::

check starting at 1:25


----------



## jar546

Really cool video.  Educational!


----------



## cda

jar546 said:


> Really cool video.  Educational!




Miss your videos and photo shoots!!!!!!!


----------



## cda

So any other Presidents besides LBJ, have an air strip at their own house???

Or their own arff truck at the house?


----------



## e hilton

Pcinspector1 said:


> Old Japanese plane you don't see very often. You should always lay "D" Plane on "D" sides!


A lot of woodworkers say that the plane should rest on the sole, not the side.  Doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## cda

e hilton said:


> A lot of woodworkers say that the plane should rest on the sole, not the side.  Doesnt make sense to me.




Takes the plumb out


----------



## classicT

cda said:


> Takes the plumb out


And may ding or dull the cutting edge of the plane.


----------



## cda

The Mach Loop


https://machloop.co.uk/tag/mach-loop-map/


----------



## my250r11

Always look like so much fun to burn jet fuel.


----------



## cda

Has to be ex Navy pilot!!


----------



## Msradell

cda said:


> Has to be ex Navy pilot!!


Not a bad landing considering the nose wheel didn't deploy.


----------



## cda

A sad passing.

For all those pioneers that strapped themselves into unknown machines, to see if they worked, and explored new frontiers 










						'America's greatest Pilot' Chuck Yeager, first person to break sound barrier, dies at 97
					

Born in West Virginia in 1923, Yeager rose to fame as a fighter pilot in World War II and, in 1947, was the first person to break the sound barrier.



					www.usatoday.com
				




Brigadier  General









						Chuck Yeager - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## cda

Not a good day at the office


----------



## cda

So do you need a retirement gift for yourself???   Or the ride of your life????






						Inspiration4  - Home
					

The First All-Civilian Mission To Space



					www.inspiration4.com
				













						Win a Seat on Inspiration4
					

Donate $10 or more to St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital for a chance to secure a seat on the Inspiration4 mission.




					www.prizeo.com


----------



## cda

Make sure you book early, for lower rates ::










						Inside the ‘supersonic’ jet that could fly from NYC to London in 90 minutes
					

The makers of a new supersonic jet that could someday fly between New York and London in 90 minutes have revealed the plane’s luxe interior. Spike Aerospace’s S-512 Supersonic Jet won&#…




					nypost.com


----------



## cda

cda said:


> So do you need a retirement gift for yourself???   Or the ride of your life????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration4  - Home
> 
> 
> The First All-Civilian Mission To Space
> 
> 
> 
> www.inspiration4.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win a Seat on Inspiration4
> 
> 
> Donate $10 or more to St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital for a chance to secure a seat on the Inspiration4 mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prizeo.com




Anyone sign up


----------



## cda

Ships you do not see

Not sure if these were used for training or some type of testing???


----------



## TheCommish

Where did you find them? looks like they could be models for testing model ship testing link


----------



## cda

Fort Rosecrans San Diego


*The Navy Takes Over*
At the end of World War II the demise of the Harbor Defenses of San Diego came swiftly. In March 1947, Fort Rosecrans was placed in a caretaking status with a garrison of 101. The 49 year-old Fort became a sub-installation of Fort MacArthur at Los Angeles effective December 1, 1948. The Harbor Defenses of San Diego were formally discontinued on January 1, 1950.
The Department of the Army transferred Fort Rosecrans to the Department of the Navy in May 1957. The Army, however, did not leave the installation until March 1959 and the Navy occupied the Fort in June. The Fort's Regular Army detachment of one officer and four enlisted men turned over to the Navy the 557-acre post. There were no ceremonies.
Eighty acres of the post were transferred to the Department of the Interior for Cabrillo National Monument and 15 acres went to the Department of the Treasury for Lighthouses. The Navy had already acquired the balance of Fort Rosecrans' original 1,300 acres.
The Navy had first come to Point Loma in 1904 when the War Department transferred the north end of Fort Rosecrans to the Navy for a coaling station and, in 1906, a Naval radio station. Point Loma Naval Reservation today has a Submarine Base, Degaussing Station, Naval Supply Center, Fleet Combat Training and the Naval Ocean Systems Center. Most of the original batteries became work and storage facilities for the Navy operations after the guns had been removed. Many of the Fort's original barracks and officers' quarters are used by the Submarine Base as officers' quarters. Fort Emory at Imperial Beach was transferred to the Navy in 1947 as part of the Naval Radio Station, which had been established there in 1920. So, in a different way, the harbor defenses of San Diego continue to exist today.

long history::






__





						Historic California Posts: Fort Rosecrans
					





					www.militarymuseum.org
				




They look like World War II era ships

Now called Naval Station Point Loma::




			https://wikivisually.com/wiki/Naval_Base_Point_Loma


----------



## cda

Another Warrior lost;;;









						Dale "Snort" Snodgrass, Investigation Progress and Life Story
					

Lewiston – National Transportation Safety Board and Federal Aviation Administration investigators completed their initial investigation of the aircraft accident that occurred at Lewiston Nez Perce County Regional Airport on July 24th.  The aircraft was released by NTSB and the wreckage was moved...



					lcvalley.dailyfly.com


----------



## cda




----------



## cda

Gruman F-14 Tomcat Phoenix Missile Test Six on Six Awesome Multiple Missile Launches​












						AIM-54 Phoenix - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## cda

Please fasten your seatbelts…. We are ready for take off…..


----------



## cda

Ex Navy pilot, thought he was going to catch the three wire.


----------

